# Pedal mods in Calgary



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody know of somebody who does pedal mods like Keeley, but in Calgary? I would love to have a fat mod on my Boss blues OD, but the cost of sending it to Keeley to have it worked on is rediculous.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Not in Calgary, but in Montreal...

http://www.solidgoldfx.com

Greg is awesome. Give him a try.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you considered doing it yourself? Modding Boss pedals are pretty simple. Maybe www.monteallums.com has some kits that you could work with.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a monteallums modded (H20 mod) Boss Blues Driver BD-2 which I am selling...
I'm local... PM me if you are interested.



pickslide said:


> Anybody know of somebody who does pedal mods like Keeley, but in Calgary? I would love to have a fat mod on my Boss blues OD, but the cost of sending it to Keeley to have it worked on is rediculous.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Anybody know of somebody who does pedal mods like Keeley, but in Calgary? I would love to have a fat mod on my Boss blues OD, but the cost of sending it to Keeley to have it worked on is rediculous.


The most ridiculous thing is the cost of shipping for Keeley - it is so high that it makes it not worth it. I would likely sell the BD-2 on ebay or something and pick up a Keeley from there if you could. I had my BD-2 modded by a guy here in Halifax and I worked with him to make it Keeley-like. I am happy with the outcome.


----------

